# Wall of Medals



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Hello everyone,
I just thought I'd share my wall of medals. 








They are mostly waterpolo medals from provincials, small tournaments, and one from nationals. Then there is some school awards as well, and one handball medal from when I still lived in germany. Anyone else have any medals they want to share a picture of? Can be anything like military, sports, educational etc. Please share some pictures


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i used to have a bunch of ribbons and trophies from fish and aquarium competitions back in the 70's but they got lost when i moved....
the only other one i have is for "dumbest fishkeeper in america"......but i keep it hidden away......don't want the whole world knowing...lol


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I have some ACA medals and even a plaque. There are more ribbons and plaques from ages ago in a box in the storage unit (maybe)


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I used to run the 100m dash and 50m dash and some shot put as well for track. I did track from grades 6th to 11th before I started hanging with the wrong crowd. I got a few trophys and I think my best was national 5th place shot put grade 8 ( couldn't have been more happy that was my first year in shotput) iv had 2 best in states for 50m and tons of small local meets and small trophies. 

Iv got them somewhere packed with the rest of my childhood at my moms house. 
Hold onto it and show your children what you can achieve.


John I'm sorry you got the dumbest fish keeper award. Most likely because you guys were peeing in your fish tanks back then lol just kidding. But I did have to say that sorry


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

> John I'm sorry you got the dumbest fish keeper award. Most likely because you guys were peeing in your fish tanks back then


lol I remeber that thread  Thats pretty cool guys, puts my collection to shame


----------

